# Sparks K9 officer catches fleeing suspect



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.rgj.com/article/20100102...ficer-uses-his-teeth-to-catch-fleeing-suspect


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> http://www.rgj.com/article/20100102...ficer-uses-his-teeth-to-catch-fleeing-suspect



Happy to hear some good news about k9 officers finally. But, I must say that is the ugliest "malinois" I've ever seen. Sure its not a dutchie?:???: LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Get 'em Rocky.

DFrost


----------

